# ((( Wild Florida Spiders 2012 )))



## John Koerner (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello all!

Wishing everybody a very Happy New Year! Haven't been collecting much over the last few months, but this very warm weather has made me blow the dust off the ol' camera, so I thought I would share some new 2012 Florida Spider Images :biggrin:







NURSERY WEB SPIDER 
(_Pisaurina mira_)








CELLAR SPIDER 
(_Pholcus phalangioides_)








SPITTING SPIDER 
(_Scytodes globula_)








BARK LYNX - juv
(_Hamataliwa grisea_)








RED BEAUTY JUMPER 
(_Phidippus pulcherrimus_)








SWIFT CRAB SPIDER 
(_Mecaphesa celer_)​


Enjoy 

Jack

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Philth (Feb 8, 2012)

Great pics man!, thanks for sharing. Post more lol
Later, Tom


----------



## syndicate (Feb 8, 2012)

Excellent photos!!Thanks for sharing!
-Chris


----------



## beetleman (Feb 8, 2012)

ahhhhhhh!! gotta love livin in fla! awesome pics.


----------



## Ciphor (Feb 8, 2012)

Great pictures, thank you!

Curious, how did you ID some of these? I thought _S. globular_ was from chile (natural predator of _Loxosceles laeta_).

Not nitpicking, just curious


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mindblowing pics. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 8, 2012)

Love the pictures!


----------



## John Koerner (Feb 9, 2012)

Philth said:


> Great pics man!, thanks for sharing. Post more lol
> Later, Tom





syndicate said:


> Excellent photos!!Thanks for sharing!
> -Chris





beetleman said:


> ahhhhhhh!! gotta love livin in fla! awesome pics.





catfishrod69 said:


> Mindblowing pics. Thanks so much for sharing.





Shrike said:


> Love the pictures!





Ciphor said:


> Great pictures, thank you!
> Curious, how did you ID some of these? I thought _S. globular_ was from chile (natural predator of _Loxosceles laeta_).
> Not nitpicking, just curious



Hey, glad yall enjoyed the pics! Will try to post more as the warm weather progresses 

In reference to the ID on _Scytodes globula_, I received a 'probable' ID on this spider, by Dr. GB Edwards, Curator of Arachnida & Myriapoda for the Florida State Collection of Arthropods, who wants me to bring the specimen to him for microscopic confirmation.

What you said is correct; however, the species is synanthropic (co-exists with man) and it has been confirmed that it has come into North America. As a matter of fact, the Pale Cellar Spider (_Smeringopus pallidus_), as with all Cellar Spiders (aka: "Daddy Longlegs") is likewise a non-native transplant to Florida, much like Xhexdx's newly-found Cithaeron.

Jack


----------



## John Apple (Feb 9, 2012)

very cool John....have you also noticed scytodes thoracica or is what I find globula...also have you found these to be somewhat nomadic or invaders of parasteatoda , pholcus.....also is the leg span an 3/4 to an inch....just curious is all....if it is the same they are spider predators or web robbers....I have seen the little black [fusca I think] make webs for trapping and are not nomadic


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 9, 2012)

As always, Jack, great pics.

Can't wait to see more. 

--Joe


----------



## John Koerner (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi John;

I wish I could give you a satisfactory response, but this particular specimen is the only one I have ever found (actually, I found two together in the same spot), which was inside an old dog house of mine 

So I know nothing about their behavior. I can tell you, however, that _Scytodes thoracica_ does exist in Florida, along with 5 other described species.

---------- Post added 02-09-2012 at 11:49 AM ----------




xhexdx said:


> As always, Jack, great pics.
> Can't wait to see more.
> --Joe



Hey Joe, good to see you too 

You know, I am embarrassed to recall that I never processed and sent the photos Tina took of all of us spider hunting last year, which reminds me to go ahead and do so. As a matter of fact, I think I will do a blog post on the subject within the next two weeks, that I am pretty sure will be fun for all to read 

Cheers & Happy New Year!

Jack


----------



## Ciphor (Feb 9, 2012)

John Koerner said:


> Hey, glad yall enjoyed the pics! Will try to post more as the warm weather progresses
> 
> In reference to the ID on _Scytodes globula_, I received a 'probable' ID on this spider, by Dr. GB Edwards, Curator of Arachnida & Myriapoda for the Florida State Collection of Arthropods, who wants me to bring the specimen to him for microscopic confirmation.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

I actually agree that it looks like _S. globula_, based on the morphology and leg length. I'm glad you are exploring the option of having it professionally ID'd, as I had not heard of any being on record in Florida. Spiders establishing in Florida never surprises me, you lucky bastards get new spiders all the time 

I don't want to talk the topic away from your pictures tho, they are great and I'm glad you shared them with us! Thanks again for the reply!


----------



## John Koerner (Feb 9, 2012)

Ciphor said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I actually agree that it looks like _S. globula_, based on the morphology and leg length. I'm glad you are exploring the option of having it professionally ID'd, as I had not heard of any being on record in Florida. Spiders establishing in Florida never surprises me, you lucky bastards get new spiders all the time
> I don't want to talk the topic away from your pictures tho, they are great and I'm glad you shared them with us! Thanks again for the reply!



Sure, no prob.

Actually, though, _S. globula_ is already confirmed to be in Florida, via Santa Rosa County. Dr. Edwards believed my find is another confirmation of the spread of the species, through these photos, since it is synanthropic, and I am going to provide the specimens for him for confirmation. (And yes, since Florida is essentially the hub for imports/exports, and since it's also semi-tropical, we do get our fair share of exotics--which can be good and bad--think Fire Ant for bad  )

Don't worry, I don't think you're taking away from anything at all, I think it makes the thread more interesting, actually 

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## John Apple (Feb 10, 2012)

well...of course this spring Ill be in naples if all goes well and Ft. Pierce to collect a few vagans....thanx for the reply John...scytodes have allways been a fave of mine


----------



## John Koerner (Feb 10, 2012)

I am fascinated by them too; I just don't have the knowledge of their behavior, etc., like Dr. Edwards has. However, what I do have is a pretty good camera setup, and so what I can do is try to take some closer shots of these I have, for interest-sake, before I send them on to "El Profesor" for analysis


----------



## John Apple (Feb 10, 2012)

Ya know I have also seen all the lynx you have posted from time to time...would like to someday get some...awsome pics


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 10, 2012)

The lynx spiders are everywhere, you shouldn't have a problem finding them.


----------



## John Apple (Feb 10, 2012)

joe...viridans Ihave found everywhere....I really have never seen the others....when I am down I am putting them on the hunt list


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 10, 2012)

What kind of equipment are you bringing with you?


----------



## John Apple (Feb 10, 2012)

heh heh ...... a tent....
my eyes.... my illuminated glass....some $&!^kickers....my field hook and plenty of vials and cups  ....and my back pack carrying that and a few other items......when I see family down there ....they never really see me   lol


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 10, 2012)

Have you got a beating sheet?


----------



## John Apple (Feb 10, 2012)

what is a beating sheet Joe....I do have a white 4x4 vynal cloth sheet I use for leaf litter


----------



## John Koerner (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey John;

As you mentioned, the Green Lynxes are pretty much ubiquitous, but the Brown, Bark, Striped, Florida, and Cougar Lynxes are best caught with a sweep net, or (as Joe mentions) a beat sheet.

I will have a blog post finished not too long from now, featuring both Joe himself (and yours truly) working the field with these tools (until we got rained-out :laugh: ), but they're pretty simple and you may already have seen them put to use. Striped and Florida Lynxes tend to be found in grasses and low bushes/shrubs, while Brown Lynxes are found in overhanging branches and Bark Lynxes tend to be on (you guessed it!) bark :biggrin:

I have only found the Cougar Lynxes in certain ecosystems in Marion County, however, so "location" can matter with certain species.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Ciphor (Feb 10, 2012)

http://crawford.tardigrade.net/journal/index.html

Some good tips on field collection. Most entomologists use the same techniques.


----------



## John Koerner (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice resource, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Glubu (Feb 11, 2012)

Awesome pictures! Thanks a lot for sharing them


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 13, 2012)

Jack, I'm waiting for that blog entry. :}


----------



## John Koerner (Feb 15, 2012)

*More Wild Spiders*

Here are some new shots taken today of a Burrowing Wolf Spider male:


Burrowing Wolf Spider 
(_Geolycosa patellonigra_)


















Enjoy!

Jack

Reactions: Like 1


----------

